# Wireless Broadband without a phone line



## jillyb (14 Jan 2008)

hey guys i was wondering if anyone could recommend the best broadband that can be used wirelessly but without using a phone line?

At the mo i have Eircom 2mb which is always on broadband.Its v gud but the price is 29.99, which is grand but the line rental is bout 15 a month on top of it. We hardly ever use the landline so pron get rid of it

I've looked online but still not sure what to switch to?

thanks in advance


----------



## Technologist (14 Jan 2008)

There's been much discussion of this recently on AAM. 

Bottom line is that it's impossible to recommend any particular service as what's best for you depends on where you live and what kind of use you'll give it.


----------



## davidoco (15 Jan 2008)

jillyb said:


> hey guys i was wondering if anyone could recommend the best broadband that can be used wirelessly but without using a phone line?
> 
> At the mo i have Eircom 2mb which is always on broadband.Its v gud but the price is 29.99, which is grand but the line rental is bout 15 a month on top of it. We hardly ever use the landline so pron get rid of it
> 
> ...



Your line rental is more like 25 per month. Even if you are on a package thats what line rental costs from a monopoly.


----------



## davidoco (15 Jan 2008)

Try and get a loan of a vodafone or other USB HSDPA Modem. If it works at your location its a flat fee of 35 per month and its wireless plus if you have a laptop you can do a catherine thomas on it but go further than the clothes line.


----------



## Technologist (15 Jan 2008)

davidoco said:


> you can do a catherine thomas on it but go further than the clothes line.


Only in winter on a cloudy day. Very difficult to read any laptop screen in sunlight, believe me I've tried. And, as for wearing sunglasses while using a laptop outdoors....!

The other thing about wireless broadband is to test the uploading speed and also compatibility with services other than plain surfing. Some are better than others. The advertising only promises 'surfing the net'.

The extra cost of wired broadband is worth it if you value reliability.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Technologist said:


> The other thing about wireless broadband is to test the uploading speed


Try www.irishisptest.com

http://www.irishisptest.com/runmyspeed.php


----------



## Elphaba (19 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Try www.irishisptest.com
> 
> http://www.irishisptest.com/runmyspeed.php



Best site to check availability and pricing is www.getbroadband.ie
Explains in simple terms how it all works.


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2008)

my sis recently got one of those 3G plug in USB units.  Works very well


----------



## bleary (20 Jan 2008)

But it is not equivalent to a wired broadband ,there are limits on how much you can download etc. You will not get the same speeds on a wireless alternative

 If you are with Eircom you are paying too much for this service in the 1st place Have a look at this offer from smart [broken link removed]

If can get it something like http://www.upc.ie/internet/ should be good too.
You can get packages including your TV channels.

After that the cheapest wireless options are Irish Broadband 18.99 a month or 3 at about 19.99 a month They really depend where you are on what works best.Also do you have more than 1 person connecting at the same time in the house? Not sure how easy it is to set up a wireless router with the USB modems.

I had Irish broadband last then moved and couldnt get coverage changed to Vodafone with mixed results tho it has improved in the last few weeks.


----------

